# Branding iron - electric or not?



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm looking into getting a custom branding iron to put my logo on my work. Electric ones are more than double the price of the ones you heat up with a torch, but are obviously more convenient as you just plug them in.

What's the quality difference between these two? Are the non electric ones a big pain to get consistent and even?

Thanks!


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I have an electric one and think the convenience is well worth it. Heating with a torch is almost guaranteed to give inconsistent results. They are nearly impossible to re-position to burn again without ghosting. You will be wishing you had the electric model as soon as one project gets messed up at the end. The electric model does require about 10 minutes to fully heat up.

Steve


----------



## IHRedRules (May 11, 2014)

I have an electric one. I have to plug it in and let it heat up for about 15 minutes for it to be up to temp, so it does take a little longer to get going than the torch heated ones. The reason I went with the electric one, was because I can just plug it in and go, no need to keep lighting a torch, running out of propane, open flame, etc.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a manually heated iron. I don't use a torch on it, instead I use my little hotplate. It will heat that bugger up in about 1 minute flat. 
I use to use the torch, but as others said, I had trouble with ghosting.
This cured the problem, the hot plate cost a couple of dollars at a yard sale. The iron was around $50.

For the guys that use the electric units, would one of you please heat it up to usable temp and check that temp with a non-touch IR thermometer?

I would like to know how hot they actually get.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a lent, and it does work well (electric) The damn head is bent, so i have to rock it side to side and back and forth. I was going to try to fix it, but don't know how strong the head is.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Have used both. I have the electric one. Challenge is it takes 15+ min to warm up to a consistent temp. Electric is great if you need many imprints at one session. The press time is very consistent mark to mark in the same wood type. Although, the press time is a little different depending on wood type and it takes some practice to figure out the right count. I find 6-10 seconds about right for various hardwoods 
Have to admit, I hate to wait for the electric to heat up. Several times while being impatient, I used a torch to get the brass head up to temp (maybe a minute) and then let the electric heater keep it going.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Dallas:*

Best way I've seen on here so far! Good One!

"I use my little hotplate. It will heat that bugger up in about 1 minute flat."


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone, sort of reinforced what I had been thinking. I'll likely be saving up many small projects and then branding them all at the same time, so having to wait for it to heat up isn't as big of a deal.


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

I have the electric version. If I had it to do over again I would do the same thing.

Plug it in, go work on something else for 15 minutes. Then apply. The convenience and consistency make it an easy decision for me.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Heated with a torch or on a gas burner would certainly be faster, electric would be good if you're branding quite a bit, a setup for any other method would certainly be more time consuming, but cheaper.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

My avatar is my brand. I got it here. http://www.brandingequipment.com/

I heat it with a torch. Practice on scraps, it's not a big deal.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think it depends on whether you brand one thing at a time or in large batches. The torch method is most convenient for one at a time items, whereas for batches the electric will be more efficient.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have an electric. I don 't mess with torches and open flames in the shop, and the electric iron gives even, predictable results.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll second that request Dallas made: can someone measure the working twmp of the electric units. Mine is an unheated one and that would be useful.


----------



## vonHanke (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello,
electric heating has one major disadvantage. There is a heating spiral and it may be burned over time. I personally use a gas burner and I have no problem. It's true that I use it every day, I have practice )).

Martin


----------



## vonHanke (Sep 11, 2017)

If you do not know here, I made a small video


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a torch model. I typically heat based on experience and then test on a piece of scrap. Cheaper to buy initially, but it takes practice to get consistent results.

Next time I'll buy an electric model just for the ease of use.


----------



## MJClark (Sep 19, 2018)

I am going to bump this thread with a follow up of where did you get your branding iron and how do you like it? Also is your answer still the same between electric and external heat?

BYW, the hot plate idea is awesome.


----------



## vonHanke (Sep 11, 2017)

I still insist that it is possible to achieve the same results with both types of heat . A hot plate is a really good idea
Martin

__
http://instagr.am/p/BoWlWVLFMWJ/
https://www.etsy.com/shop/vonHanke


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I just have experience with using 2 items. The first iron I had was one that needed to be torch heated, and it would work if I got the heat "exactly" correct. Too short and it made for an impartial burn, too long it got things a bit crispy. So I started using an egg timer to keep track of how long I heated it, but it was still inconsistent because I also need to account for the ambient air temps as well. Cold days it was pretty much a mess all the time, hot days and it was burning up the wood after a short heating time.

I got an electric, and even with saying "electric" there are several types, and sizes/temp ranges of the actual tool, the electric burner. I spent the $$$$ and got the heavier, bigger model after talking with the guy I bought mine from.

Terry Desilets of Custom Branding Irons

Both my logo here, and this pic are of my brand. It's on some very light Cherry. I tried using my old brand on the same wood, and it just didn't work well. This pic is a super macro close up of my burnt on image. You can see the disturbance in this cherry. We all know Cherry burns like crazy, just try to rip a Cherry board. It's why I used it to test my brand on. Even plain old white pine holds an image better than this. So what I am saying is this is the worst yours will be, under an almost microscopic photography.










I also bought my Wife one when I ordered mine. Hers is much smaller, and is just her name, that she puts on all of her baskets after she finishes a weave. Hers is a smaller unit with a 10 minute warm up time. My much larger head I allow to heat for 15 minutes. Both of us are quite happy with the results we get. I probably should also point out my brand is now 13 years old, and has been applied to several thousand wooden pieces, and projects. Still going strong.

Plenty of places to get one of these. Knowing what I do about service, before, during, and after the sale I would keep going back to Terry.

Nope I don't get a red cent for saying that either, just a really satisfied customer.


----------



## vonHanke (Sep 11, 2017)

therealSteveN it looks good

In general. The biggest mistake of almost all new users is too high a temperature Stamps
Wood should not smoke (or very little). I recommend lower temperature and longer stick on wood (4-5sec). Printing is then cleaner and easier to read. Only very simple shapes are suitable for deep printing.

Martin


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

I also purchased an electric iron from Custom Branding Irons (ad in FWW for decades). Have not used an externally heated iron so no real point of reference for comparison. I have been very satisfied with the quality of the iron and it's performance; it does take some practice to ensure consistent results.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I have the torch-heated one. I can't find my torch. If you throw in the price of a torch it closes the gap a little, but I seems to me that the electric one was more than double the price. When I last used it, I heated it on the gas grill - didn't get a very clean result.

I think it was from brand-first.

I think an inked rubber stamp is a more sensible thing. Somebody on LJ posted about it not long ago.

-Paul


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I have had both. I happily used an electric branding iron for about 15 years, it finally burnt out. I bought a gas heated model with a heavy duty head. I prefer the electric, less hassle and more consistent results


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I've been using a old electric wood engraver. Been engraving by hand my three initials, RWD, blending the letters together. I've checked custom branding irons, both electric and torch types. But my wife likes the electric engraver, and I have about 25 different tips for the engraver.


----------



## vonHanke (Sep 11, 2017)

If someone is willing to do a review for both versions. I make both versions for free for both users. The only condition is to write a review. I can not write a review, it would not be objective .
The offer includes the preparation of a custom logo, a 3×3 cm stamp, or an appropriate rectangle, a burner heating handle, electric heating with a power regulator, and postage. The stamp is replaceable, it can be used for a handle or electric heater. My total cost of 180USD.
The first one to answer gets everything for free. Not really free but in exchange for review ))

Martin


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> it does take some practice to ensure consistent results.
> 
> - Blindhog


This, and it doesn't matter if it's electric or a heated head.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

we use a torch heat up model, i made a little stand to hold torch tank and let the iron hang over heat, no doubt is a learning curve to accomplishing a very good brand, started with electric, and well its still here, just not preferred.
best of luck with it.
rj in az


----------



## vonHanke (Sep 11, 2017)

Just a brief alert. For CL810 I made branding iron. The package is being sent.
Do not write about another free production.

Martin


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Have you considered inexpensive desktop laser engravers. like the 2000mW for $146, 1500mw for $110.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have reviewed vonHanke's branding iron. I am currently favoring the non-electric heated iron.


----------



## MJClark (Sep 19, 2018)

> I have reviewed vonHanke s branding iron. I am currently favoring the non-electric heated iron.
> 
> - CL810


I am going to be interested in the results. My wife wants to buy me one for my birthday at the end of the year. Until then, I am just using a self-inking stamp that is going under everything I make.


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have used electric for years. Had to replace the heating element once. 
TheDane makes a good point that I follow also.


----------



## SDS8238 (Nov 29, 2018)

After researching a bit and speaking to the folks who made my torch heated brass branding iron, I bit the bullet and bought myself a cheap little 1500watt "electric hot plate" off Amazon to try heating my iron with. Well… I'd say so far it works GREAT!!! Set it up to heat for 15 minutes or so and it has a nice consistent burn quality and no more dealing with the ol' plumbers torch. Great way to keep the torch heated up when I have several things to burn. Yay!


----------



## davgr (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello, I am looking to buy a torch heated branding iron. Has anyone heard about the branding irons from Gearheartindustry ? They seem solid, but a bit more expensive than some other options. Thanks!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Man, did you pull up an old thread. Anyway, I do have one from Gearheart. I bought it a couple of years ago. Their quality is impeccable, and after you submit your design they make the iron and submet a "burn" for your approval. I had to get a new one since we had moved and my city changed, this one is much better made than my first one. I used their software to design it.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## davgr (Aug 27, 2020)

> Man, did you pull up an old thread. Anyway, I do have one from Gearheart. I bought it a couple of years ago. Their quality is impeccable, and after you submit your design they make the iron and submet a "burn" for your approval. I had to get a new one since we had moved and my city changed, this one is much better made than my first one. I used their software to design it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

